# Meet Remy



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

A lot of ILMC veterans out there will remember that a while back I was getting really broody for another cockapoo puppy but was having some difficulty persuading hubby. Well, way back in March he finally agreed!

Since then I have been quietly searching for puppy number two.

I finally managed to satisfy my apricot fetish and found a ‘half sister’ for Flo – they have the same dad!

Our gorgeous new puppy, who we will be calling Remy as she is a deep copper/amber colour just like Remy Martin Cognac, will be coming home at the beginning of October.










For more pictures, info and a little movie visit my diary at http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/doggie-diaries/mandys-diary/


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

She is a beauty Mandy .... I am so pleased for you all, amazing coat colour xxx 

Hi Remy .. Welcome to the forum xxx


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

She is adorable Bet you cant wait xx


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

She's gorgeous! X


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

Awww how cute she i love her colour and her name is perfect


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh how exciting!!! You sneaky thing  She is beautiful, and I love her name xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

awwwwwwww


thats how mym um named her cocker Tico because she was the same colour at Tico sherry. 


she is so cute, you should post the video hear too please


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Ohh managed to get multi quote working...



Sarette said:


> Oh how exciting!!! You sneaky thing  She is beautiful, and I love her name xx





andy0 said:


> Awww how cute she i love her colour and her name is perfect





PipE said:


> She's gorgeous! X





Mrs Stevo said:


> She is adorable Bet you cant wait xx


Thank you - she is a real cutie. Another little apricot baby to join the 'Apricot Club' on ILMC. Check out my diary if you get a minute as the movie of my kids 'selecting' her is really sweet  Thanks JoJo for hosting my diary :wave:


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

kendal said:


> thats how mym um named her cocker Tico because she was the same colour at Tico sherry.


Best way to name them - after your favourite tipple. I'll also call her Rem after the band 



kendal said:


> she is so cute, you should post the video hear too please


OK will try. Get your Jaffa's ready 

Hey, I'm really getting the hang of this multi quote thing now.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Ahhhhhh ... Remy looks adorable. Lovely deep apricot colour, and great name, congratulations! Your boys are very gentle with the pups ... bet you can't wait till October! Sue x


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh she is so lovely - broodier than ever now - you are so lucky x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Wow Mandy she is gorgeous! How exciting for you.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

embee said:


> Thanks JoJo for hosting my diary :wave:


Your diary is fab ... great you are sharing it with everyone ... its a great read Mandy xxx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> Ahhhhhh ... Remy looks adorable. Lovely deep apricot colour, and great name, congratulations! Your boys are very gentle with the pups ... bet you can't wait till October! Sue x


I'm getting such a kick out of having two Pita Pata tickers - I lead a simple, uneventful life


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Mandy - Remy is absolutely gorgeous - love her name - and can't wait to see how her coat turns out. Congratulations on finding yet another perfect Cockapoo  X


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Nadhak said:


> Oh she is so lovely - broodier than ever now - you are so lucky x


Haha - it was when Bethany posted pictures of her Flo and Nell together that I got especially broody http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=2449&highlight=nell - maybe my thread will prompt a few others to go for it...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

YEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

embee said:


> Haha - it was when Bethany posted pictures of her Flo and Nell together that I got especially broody http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=2449&highlight=nell - maybe my thread will prompt a few others to go for it...


Everyone will want a rich apricot for sure ... stunning pup


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> YEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


I did it Hhhhhhhhhuuuuuurrrraaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great choice, she's a beauty and Flo's proper (ish) ickle sister.... love your pita pata x x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Flo & Remy will really compliment each other in size and colour ... beautiful sisters xxx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Flo & Remy will really compliment each other in size and colour ... beautiful sisters xxx


It will be interesting to see how much Remy lightens. She is a lot redder than Flo was at that age, especially the head and face, so I'm guessing she will be similar but possibly a touch darker than Flo when mature. She one of the smallest in the litter with really fine features so size wise perhaps same as Flo who is around 15 inches.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

kendal said:


> you should post the video hear too please


OK - hopefully this will work.... then I'm off for a lie down - multi quotes, pita pata's, blogs, image uploads, movie uploads - it's exhausting 

At the start of the movie Remy is on the right...
http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd390/flothecockapoo/?action=view&current=Remy1b.mp4


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Mandy, she is stunning - such a gorgeous rich colour and I just love the name.

:congrats::congrats::congrats::congrats::congrats::congrats::congrats::congrats::congrats::congrats:


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh Mandy that's such lovely news! Remy looks so sweet and a fab colour. She's one lucky little pup too to land such a wonderful family! Bring out the puppy gear again! Congratulations. 

Karen xx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! How gorgeous is your new baby! So excited for you Mandy,just love Apricot colouring...i think its my favourite And i love the name Remy,very unique. What a pretty pup,bet you cant wait,really nice that you are getting Flo's half sis from same breeder,where are you getting her from? is it Topmac? x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey ho, nearly time to get your amazing new baby Mandy. REM are my favourite band!
Can't wait for all the Flo and Remy pictures. Xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh how I do love Apricots  She is so beautiful, just like her big sis. Have fun getting everything ready for your new baby


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Lovely video! Not too much longer now to wait:jumping::jumping::baby:


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

awwwwwww she is gorgeous


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Awwwwww so gorgeous ................ does that mean you could bring her in your jacket for the surrey meet on the 9th october?????? ray:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

She is sooo pretty - and great orginal name ( some people are so clever!)


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Just spotted this thread!!!!!!!! Wow that's amazing, wonderful and brilliant news!!! And Remy is gorgeous! We are all going to love seeing her grow up! How exciting for you!! Roll on October!!

Harri x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Mandy, your new baby is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Remy and Flo, just perfect  xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am in Love with little Remy already!!!!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Awwww Mandy, Remy is gorgeous, she looks rather like my Oakley


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Mandy
Congrats. Remy looks lovely, and her name is brilliant. Like the idea of naming her after a tipple. Mind would have to be Sapphire or Bombay


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

MillieDog said:


> Hi Mandy
> Congrats. Remy looks lovely, and her name is brilliant. Like the idea of naming her after a tipple. Mind would have to be Sapphire or Bombay


Sapphire (nickname Saffy) would be a brilliant name for a blue roan


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

mariag said:


> Awwww Mandy, Remy is gorgeous, she looks rather like my Oakley


Oakley is a superb colour. Is he lightening at all or does he look like he'll stay that wonderful deep apricot?


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

embee said:


> Oakley is a superb colour. Is he lightening at all or does he look like he'll stay that wonderful deep apricot?


So far he seems to be the same colour, I'd like to think he won't lighten too much as I love the colour


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm going to see Remy again tomorrow  Can't wait to see how she is coming along and how are coat and temperament are developing. Will take along a little golf air ball to start her flyball training . It's so good that the breeder is close by and is happy for me to visit each week. Will post some pictures here and update her blog diary tomorrow evening.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ooh, yes please, more pics of Remy


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ahhh unbelievably sweet. The video is lovely too! Great name! x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I love that you get to see her keep growing!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

embee said:


> I'm going to see Remy again tomorrow


Lovely for you the breeder is fairly close to home and you can visit .... do post more pics!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> Lovely for you the breeder is fairly close to home and you can visit .... do post more pics!


It's such a treat to be able to visit Remy, the other pups and lovely Poppy every week. I feel like I'm really getting to know Remy. Hopefully I'll be able to go each Friday until she comes homes.

I visited today and she is now 4 weeks and 3 days old - counting off each day!!!

Her coat is becoming beautifully wavy and the breeder was able to tell me more about her personality. It would be difficult to tell for myself just viewing at this stage but the breeder was able to tell me lots.



















I've posted lots of pictures on my diary for those who love puppy pictures http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/doggie-diaries/mandys-diary/


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Maaaaaawwwww beauitful ickle girl


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

What lovely clear photos .... little Remy is a beauty. A good wavy coat and only 1 month old! ... will be interesting to see how her coat develops.

Lucky little pup ... with a new family and big sis Flo waiting to adopt her!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> What lovely clear photos .... little Remy is a beauty. A good wavy coat and only 1 month old! ... will be interesting to see how her coat develops.
> 
> Lucky little pup ... with a new family and big sis Flo waiting to adopt her!


She's a great subject to photograph  In the top pic she had just hooked her chin over my arm, sighed and gone to sleep - so a very still little girl for the camera. I had a lot of blurry ones to discard as well!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

You know I am thrilled for you and your family Mandy .... 

Remy is a lovely cockapoo and a very much loved puppy .. by her breeder, by you, your family and all your cockapoo friends xxx

I can't wait until next Friday


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

What a sweetie. Can't wait until next weeks update! 

Karen x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I meant:


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> What a sweetie. Can't wait until next weeks update!
> 
> Karen x


It's lovely being able to see her every week and watch how she develops. I'll have a great set of 'week by week' pictures to show how her coat changes. 

Friday was bliss - I had a 1 hour hug with sleepy Remy then took Flo out over the fields and had a pub lunch. Oh and the three kids were back at school - it was sooooo quiet 

Can't quite figure out how to put a movie in the post (can anyone help?) I can only put a link to photobucket but there is a movie and lots of pictures of her taken yesterday in the blog diary (link in signature below).

See you tomorrow.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

She is gorgeous and it is so lovely that you can start getting to know her before you bring her home! That is very special as I don't imagine many people get to do that! You will have a special bond.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I visited Remy again on Friday, she is now 6 weeks old. She is the sweetest little girl - so relaxed, cuddly and adorable. Can't wait to bring her home roud:roud:roud:




























There is some more pictures and a movie of Remy in my diary at  My Dog’s Life


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mandy ... Ken wants her ... so dark apricot is the colour he wants ....I may have to have 5 cockapoos .. oh what a shame ... I am ever so upset lol.. I must get my hubby what he wants .. oh I am such a good wifey 

Remy .. I just want to rub those scrummy ears of yours ....


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Mandy ... Ken wants her ... so dark apricot is the colour he wants ....I may have to have 5 cockapoos .. oh what a shame ... I am ever so upset lol.. I must get my hubby what he wants .. oh I am such a good wifey
> 
> Remy .. I just want to rub those scrummy ears of yours ....


Hang on a minute, you're going for 5 now!!!!!!! What would number 4 be then?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Number 4 will be a choccy .... I must have a choccy....

I will settle Picnic in .. but yes I do want 4 .. so choccy will be number 4.... and I want Picnic and choccy to be close like Honey & Oakley .. so I won't be waiting long   

If Ken wants a Remy II...aka Martin or Cognac .. then that will be 5 .......

(seriously I think 4 is quite enough....)


----------



## nicole29 (May 20, 2010)

Hi Mandy,

Just watched the video of Remy... I like that I have famous feet now, good job my socks didnt have any holes lol!!


----------



## MISSIEMUM (Apr 13, 2011)

ah she is lovely. xx


----------



## Vicky (Jun 23, 2011)

Ahhh Remy is so lovely congrats


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

nicole29 said:


> Hi Mandy,
> 
> Just watched the video of Remy... I like that I have famous feet now, good job my socks didnt have any holes lol!!


Awww - your socks looked great! I'll wear some funky socks on Friday and also have a supporting role in the next video  Remy is so sweet in the video with her little puppy wobble. I also love the way she is following April and April turns round and gives her a 'look' and Remy stops and plonks her bottom on the ground.


----------



## giddiup101 (Aug 19, 2011)

She's beautiful !! I love her coloring. Remy is the same name that I've chosen for the puppy I will be getting....Great Minds


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Starring Nicole’s Feet .. made Ken and I laugh  nice feet by the way Nicole lol...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Another Remy update coming soon I hope Mandy  

Not long now .. and Remy will be home .... yippy


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Yep - visiting tomorrow so will post some pictures and a movies tomorrow evening. Have started 'nesting' and pulled out Flo's puppy bed and gave it a wash yesterday. Will put on my best socks in case my feet co-star in the movie with Nicole's


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Make sure there are no holes and that they match ... no nerves yet then


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> no nerves yet then


What about my feet appearing in an online movie? Ohhhhh you mean getting another puppy - nope not at all. I love Flo to bits and when I visit Rem I feel like she is my little soul mate too. Don't quote me in 10 days time though when my house turns into bedlam.

I remember when we got Flo. Elli, my little girl, was only 4 and spent the first 2 weeks sitting on the kitchen table with her legs crossed so Puppy Flo couldn't get her. Wondered what I had done at the time but it all turned out fine in the end. When I got Flo I was a first time dog owner but now I know what I'm doing - well sort of!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Ah Mandy she is gorgeous, can't wait for more updates and your experiences of being a new puppy mummy again xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Nicole - put a decent pair of socks on for tomorrow's movie making, I'll bring the biscuits. Looking forward to seeing Remy - especially if you've had chance to give her a wash and blow dry and she's all fluffed up for her next photo call


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Like you I'd searched and waited and was eager and excited but posssibly a week before I started to wonder if i was doing the right thing... only short lived but did question, enjoy tomorrow looking forward to update x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Like you I'd searched and waited and was eager and excited but posssibly a week before I started to wonder if i was doing the right thing... only short lived but did question, enjoy tomorrow looking forward to update x


Haven't had any doubts at all - especially as I've got to know Remy so well - she is a cuddle bug just like Flo. I really believe that if I'm relaxed, happy and not stressy about anything then the dogs will feel relaxed too and all will be just fine  If I have my wits about me when I bring her home I'll get one of the boys to take a movie of Flo and Remy meeting each other for the first time. Remy has also grown up around Flo's half sister who is the same age as Flo which should help her settle in with Flo. Happy, happy, happy


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OMG!!! I can't wait to see that video Mandy!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah yeh that should be lovely.. I wish I'd videod mine meeting


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Flo and Remy meeting video ... I will cry, guaranteed. I am a boo baby at the best of times .... that would be amazing  great idea Mandy.

As for Nicole’s socks ... well what colour will she be wearing this week .. I still giggle at the starring Nicole’s Feet ... I do have a silly sense of humour ...

Nicole in all seriousness your socks could have holes in, we wouldn’t care, you have given Mandy Remy, and that speaks volumes .... she is a beautiful puppy from a lovely breeder.. well done, even with holey socks  

I bet Mandy and Nicole have been eating biscuits, drinking cocffee and playing with Remy this afternoon .. oh what a fabulous way to spend a Friday afternoon... lucky ladies and lucky Remy  

Hope you had lots of fun xxx


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Remy is such a beautifully colour. Wish we had visited Rosie more before we brought her home.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

strof51 said:


> Remy is such a beautifully colour. Wish we had visited Rosie more before we brought her home.


Mandy has been really lucky .. her breeder Nicole is close and really happy for Mandy to visit each week .. Mandy and Remy already have a bond ... I want to do the same when I have puppies .. it is so nice  distance is sometimes a problem I do understand that ... 

My new puppy comes from a lovely home breeder too, but the distance is stopping me doing more visits.. although my breeder has welcomed me to visit whenever I like


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

ooh when is the update coming? Videoing the first meeting between Flo and Remy is a fab idea. I'm excited for you Mandy! 

Clare
x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Loads of pictures to come later this evening and also a movie of the litter playing in the garden with mum (Poppy), big sister (April) and big bro (Bailey) - just need to feed the kids and edit the movie - get your popcorn ready.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds like another great Friday evenings entertainment.... your not doing a JoJo on us though are you ???? x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Sounds like another great Friday evenings entertainment.... your not doing a JoJo on us though are you ???? x


Nope - will be with you as soon as I've cooked dinner, fed the kids, bathed Elli, read a bedtime story, tidied up, had a glass of something, edited the movie, written the blog diary, resized the images, uploaded to Photobucket, put Elli to bed then watched Eastenders.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh it wont be long then lol x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Right, my two have been dispatched to Dad's for the weekend. I have a glass of wine and Obi at my feet. I'm ready!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!!!! You have a busy night ahead mandy...if it makes you feel better it is 2:45 here and I am at the office working.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

or rather not working as I am on here! lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

When I saw that you had posted i was just wondering what time it was with you, 7.50 here and Eastenders finishes at 8.30..... Clare enjoy your weekend, hope the weather is nice to go on some lovely strolls with Obi x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

embee said:


> Nope - will be with you as soon as I've cooked dinner, fed the kids, bathed Elli, read a bedtime story, tidied up, had a glass of something, edited the movie, written the blog diary, resized the images, uploaded to Photobucket, put Elli to bed then watched Eastenders.


Now I know what it feels like....it's 8.23pm you not finished all your jobs yet...piccys??? At 6 weeks Remy looks a lovely chunky pup with a thick very wavy coat already. :congrats::congrats::congrats: she's a babe....I'll check back here later  J xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Now I know what it feels like.... J xx


lol


----------



## nicole29 (May 20, 2010)

Crunchy biscuits, tea, puppies and someone as nuts as me! what a great afternoon


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Ready and waiting .........


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

nicole29 said:


> Crunchy biscuits, tea, puppies and someone as nuts as me! what a great afternoon


I just can't thank you enough for letting me visit every week. Flo asked if she can come to play next Friday


----------



## nicole29 (May 20, 2010)

embee said:


> I just can't thank you enough for letting me visit every week. Flo asked if she can come to play next Friday


Yeah, bring her round


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

will that be the first meeting???????


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Are you all sitting comfortably?

Tried to hurry everyone along so I could get back online quickly - frustrating how a young child will take so long to settle at night when you have stuff you want to get on and do.

Clare - are you still with us or have you drunk the whole bottle by now?

OK so here is my sweet little Remy at 1 month and 2 weeks old...




























What do you think Julia - show or working head???

I'm working on the movie - at the moment it's kind of as big as a full feature length film and a zillion mb so I'll have to edit it down a bit . There will be more info, pictures and the movie on my blog diary later at the link below.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh no my broadband has been down all evening .... I will have to catch up tomor ... silly broadband made me miss out on any Friday fun on the forum


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am just smitten with her! i want to just rub my face in her fur, she is just so sweet!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> will that be the first meeting???????


Yep - so Flo meets Remy next Friday, a pre coming home get together :hug:


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

She is just so cute love her


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

embee said:


> Yep - so Flo meets Remy next Friday, a pre coming home get together :hug:


OH THAT IS SOOOOO EXCITING!! I hope it is love at first sight! I am sure Flo will be more interested in playing tho. awwww I hope you can catch a little kiss!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh she is a doll she gets cuter every week, thats great that Flo can go round for a play date, play with everyone and meet her ickle sister at the same time fabulous


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Still here...just  !

She is looking gorgeous...you can really see the wave in her coat now. Aww, I want a cuddle :hug:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> I am just smitten with her! i want to just rub my face in her fur, she is just so sweet!


Mo - you will have to get past my hubby.. he wants a Remy too... 



embee said:


> Yep - so Flo meets Remy next Friday, a pre coming home get together :hug:



Oh Mandy please video it .. I feel emotional just thinking about it ... 

I am so gutted my broadband has been down .. we have been lost without our laptops .. what did we do before the Internet ??? oh yes I remember


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely clear pics, must be a good camera .... what a little sweetie she is, you must be so excited.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> Lovely clear pics, must be a good camera .... what a little sweetie she is, you must be so excited.


The camera is just a little Canon Ixus 100, it does great pics and movies. I am really excited and being able to visit each week (thank you Nicole ) has made it such fun as I feel I know her really well already.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> I am just smitten with her! i want to just rub my face in her fur, she is just so sweet!


Nicole had washed and dried her today so she was all soft and fluffy and smelt like a fruit salad  I did rub my face in her fur - lots...


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

When do you bring Remy home?

I'll post some new pics of Bess soon ... she's bigger than Maisie now! Its lots of fun having 2, you'll love it!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> When do you bring Remy home?
> 
> I'll post some new pics of Bess soon ... she's bigger than Maisie now! Its lots of fun having 2, you'll love it!


Tuesday 4th at 4.00 so I can take the children with me after school. Bringing home a new puppy must create such lasting memories for children and we will give Elli (5) special responsibility for hugging Remy on the journey home - helped of course by Theo (17) and Jan (13) 

Would love to see some pictures of Maisie and Bess together. Did they get on well from the start?


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> I am just smitten with her! i want to just rub my face in her fur, she is just so sweet!


Hahaha....Stephen does make me laugh as he's always rubbing his face in the snuggly puppies fur. However if I'm filming a video I won't let him do it as it looks just a little bit wierd. LOL J x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh Mandy what a beauty Remy is, you must be so proud. To answer your question about look if I were to guess I'd say she edges towards the show side. Julia xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Hahaha....Stephen does make me laugh as he's always rubbing his face in the snuggly puppies fur. However if I'm filming a video I won't let him do it as it looks just a little bit wierd. LOL J x


Oh please film and post Stephen rubbing his face in snuggly puppies fur


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

embee said:


> Nicole had washed and dried her today so she was all soft and fluffy and smelt like a fruit salad  I did rub my face in her fur - lots...


AWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!! Jealous!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Just seen the homemade sock toy on JoJo's blog, what a great idea! Going to make one for Obi as he is obsessed with balls at the moment. 

Clare
x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

embee said:


> Would love to see some pictures of Maisie and Bess together. Did they get on well from the start?


Lovely idea to give Elli special responsibility for Remy on the first journey home.

Yes, Maisie and Bess did get on well initially. But then when Maisie realised Bess was here to stay I think she was a little put out ... this lively confident little pup acting like she owned the place (which was HER place). 

But I made sure I gave Maisie special attention too and they have been fine. They snuggle up to sleep happily together, play together, enjoy their walks together, etc. Its nice to watch and they are great company for each other even though they have differing personalities. 

Will put some pics on bit later.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> Just seen the homemade sock toy on JoJo's blog, what a great idea! Going to make one for Obi as he is obsessed with balls at the moment.
> 
> Clare
> x


I always used to make these for Flo when she was a puppy and made one for Remy on Friday  If you have any single socks (don't know about anyone else but I have around 200 single socks in my 'sock orphanage') put a ball of crumpled up newspaper in the toe end then tie along the length with shoelaces with little knots at the end of each lace. Puppies especially seem to love little bits of knotty string or lace


----------

